# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  pagesofpain.com

## Human

Был такой прекрасный сайт pagesofpain.com. Но сейчас я так понимаю красно-коричневая хунта всё зачистила с корнем и у ЛЮДЕЙ вообще не осталось площадки для обмена нужной информацией или банального общения.
Так вот такой вопрос, не осталось ли где архива этого сайта или кэша или чего-нибудь ещё...
Там было столько всего полезного, что просто не успелось прочитать (особенно от таких пользователей как Гематоген.)....
Неужели это всё просто сравняли катком.... Не могу в это поверить.

----------


## zmejka

Форум закрыл сам Крэш.  Дорит, у тебя вот эта www.bit.ly/
SuicideLibrary   есть, да?

----------


## zmejka

Еще вот есть https://yadi.sk/d/z2cTCI0THTdtF  или это одно и то же?

----------


## WKH

А что в гугл кэш это нельзя восстановить?

----------


## zmejka

WKH, восстановить что, форум? У желающих восстановить - нет умения создавать сайты )

----------


## Dementiy

> У желающих восстановить - нет умения создавать сайты )


 А умеющих делать это нет желания.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
На самом деле "восстановить" форум, - это большая работа ибо не очень понятно как переработать такой объем информации (свалить все в кучу - не вариант).
Гораздо проще запустить с нуля новый.

----------


## Тракторист Иван

А есть хотя  бы нечто подобное в русскоязычном сегментне?Пусть и без способов.
Смотрю , тут дофига  переселенцев со Страниц)

----------


## microbe

*Тракторист Иван*, они здесь и были.

----------


## Ранний

Жаль форум. Очень.

----------


## Yrok25

нужно просить кого то , кто живет за бугром , кого не смогут пресовать блюстители

----------


## Trent_Reznor

на самом деле именно я сдал его властям.. это была своего рода месть админу и еще одному пользователю.. могу рассказать об этом подробно... vk.com/acidveins

----------


## zmejka

Trent_Reznor, ты? )  еще скажи, что ты его взломал ))  можно подумать, власти не знали о нем ))  они же занесли его в "черный список" )  а сделать с ним они ничего не могли, так как он был на иностранном хостинге. Так что хорош заливать  :Wink:

----------


## Yrok25

> на самом деле именно я сдал его властям.. это была своего рода месть админу и еще одному пользователю.. могу рассказать об этом подробно... vk.com/acidveins


   Если это так - можно тебя поздравить с моральным уродом .

----------


## Yrok25

> Trent_Reznor, ты? )  еще скажи, что ты его взломал ))  можно подумать, власти не знали о нем ))  они же занесли его в "черный список" )  а сделать с ним они ничего не могли, так как он был на иностранном хостинге. Так что хорош заливать


   Может да , может нет . Фсбэшники могли просто начать названивать админу и запугивать , повызывать к себе , преступников им сейчас некогда ловить .

----------


## zmejka

Yrok25, Крэш - программист. Как  минимум. Думаешь, он не умел себя достаточно хорошо зашифровать? И ФСБ вообще знало, КУДА ему звонить?  :Wink:  Насколько я могу судить - Крэш просто отошел от су темы. Все.

----------


## Yrok25

> Yrok25, Крэш - программист. Как  минимум. Думаешь, он не умел себя достаточно хорошо зашифровать? И ФСБ вообще знало, КУДА ему звонить?  Насколько я могу судить - Крэш просто отошел от су темы. Все.


  Не знаю , врятли в те годы , когда форум делался ,об этом кто то думал , на хосте обычный контактный номер вроде был

----------


## June

> Может да , может нет . Фсбэшники могли просто начать названивать админу и запугивать , повызывать к себе , преступников им сейчас некогда ловить .


 Мне казалось, Крэш с Украины, а там нет ФСБ. Скорее, просто забросил, появились другие заботы.

----------


## zmejka

> Мне казалось, Крэш с Украины, а там нет ФСБ. Скорее, просто забросил, появились другие заботы.


 с Украины? ОО не слышала вроде такой информации...  Знаю только, что он забросил форум уже какое то время до закрытия. Нельзя было уже ни пожаловаться на троллей, ничего. А потом он просто перестал оплачивать хостинг. И сказал, что возобновлять не будет.

----------


## Trent_Reznor

поступок админа, можно тоже назвать моральным уродством...

----------


## Trent_Reznor

ну зачем взламывать его мне.. если это сделал кто-то уже спустя 6 часов?...

----------


## Trent_Reznor

и я сдал его не в органы, а журналистам и не одним.. ( просто оставил комменты на официальных страницах вк некоторых российских телеканалов и был просто поражен результатом..)

----------


## Trent_Reznor

> Если это так - можно тебя поздравить с моральным уродом .


  а не вы тот самый человек, с которым я за день до этого и обещал поквитаться?..

и который не хотел мне верить..

----------


## Yrok25

> а не вы тот самый человек, с которым я за день до этого и обещал поквитаться?..
> 
> и который не хотел мне верить..


  вряд ли , я не общался(не срался) с шизиками

----------


## Габо

Форум жаль в определённом смысле...




> Мне казалось, Крэш с Украины, а там нет ФСБ. Скорее, просто забросил, появились другие заботы.


 Крэш действительно из Украины(он сам не раз писал об этом), причём из той её части, где идут боестолкновения.

----------


## microbe

> Крэш действительно из Украины(он сам не раз писал об этом), причём из той её части, где идут боестолкновения.


 Печально, мне казалось он из Харькова.

----------


## Габо

> Печально, мне казалось он из Харькова.


 У меня была устаревшая информация, Крэш переехал в Санкт-Петербург несколько лет назад.

----------


## Rex_Nemorensis

Есть у кого-нибудь архив Страниц? Очень надо. В личку.

----------


## Ранний

У меня нет. Сам ищу.

----------


## faq

Я потерял в тех просторах человека по собственной глупости. Может кто то имеет связь с Wonka? Ещё прекрасная девушка Николетта не выходит из головы. Хотел бы знать что с вами стало.
И самое главное возможно кто то знает где сейчас tempo.

----------


## ФАК

Мне бы очень хотелось найти namelesshild. Ей нравились мои руки. С удовольствием поговорила вновь с -LastSleepwalker.

----------


## microbe

Страницы были для меня первым форумом в СУ тематике, эх ностальгия.

----------


## tempo

Только сейчас набрёл на эту тему.
faq, сколько лет! а зим и не сосчитать )

----------


## microbe

А я вспоминаю пользователей Kassy, Albertina, zmejka, ну и конечно Crash-а. Много помнил но сейчас забываю уже...

----------


## tempo

У Змейки e-mail перестал работать уже несколько лет назад. И Крэш не отвечал, хотя письма уходили.

----------


## microbe

Мне вообще The pages of pain помогли жить дальше.

----------


## microbe

> У Змейки e-mail перестал работать уже несколько лет назад. И Крэш не отвечал, хотя письма уходили.


 Печально всё это.

----------


## Кошка Василиса

Может новый замутить?

----------


## turtl

> Страницы были для меня первым форумом в СУ тематике, эх ностальгия.


 Для меня тоже. Нелепо как то всё вышло и пропали страницы боли. Очень жаль...

----------


## tempo

Я писал Крэшу, но он не ответил.

Думаю, Страницы прикрыли как раз за пропаганду су и методы.

----------


## turtl

> Я писал Крэшу, но он не ответил.
> 
> Думаю, Страницы прикрыли как раз за пропаганду су и методы.


 СУ форум без методов. Приходится с этим жить. А ноги уже нет. И фенобарбитала тоже.

----------


## microbe

> Я писал Крэшу, но он не ответил.
> Думаю, Страницы прикрыли как раз за пропаганду су и методы.


 *zmejka*, в роде говорила что это его собственная инициатива была.

----------


## 4ex

https://vk.com/thepagesofpain архив сохранён в группе вк

----------


## counterculture

"https://vk.com/thepagesofpain архив сохранён в группе вк"
  -
 июнь 2019 -  группа  была доступна, но архив скачать было невозможно !
 июль 2019 -  уже группа недоступна !

 у кого есть архив - свяжитесь со мной пожалуйста !!!
 очень нужен !!!

 залейте на https://dropmefiles.net  (30 дней хранится,скорость не огр.,до 50 ГБ)
 мой e-mail: [email protected]

 с 2018 в теме никто не пишет, все кому нужно видимо успели скачать из вк.
 или все знающие pagesofpain.com уже gameover ....

----------


## counterculture

1. нет никакакого  контакта с crash`ом ни у кого ?

2. единственное оправдание crash`а за снос pagesofpain.com 
- это то что он и offline gameover (dead) (выпилилился) 
 - если это так конечно !

3. 31.07.2018 05:27 - последнее сообщение от 4ex,
 почты на этом форуме в профиле user`а нет,
 вопрос где достать архив pagesofpain.com !!!???

----------


## tempo

Crash вроде не собирался убиваться... но даже если и так, то зачем так поднасирать напоследок? Передал бы кому-нибудь.

----------


## counterculture

1. то что нет pagesofpain.com - это полная жоп@ !

2. хотя бы архив выцепить - неужели никто не скачал из вк ?! 
 ( надеюсь он максимально актуальный - на момент блокировки подраздела "шаг в пустоту")

3. похоже все выпилились - вк, pagesofpain.com,
   или же просто тусеры отошедшие из их тусовки.

4. "Crash вроде не собирался убиваться..."
   - 50/50 - судя по мониторингу всех его постов на pagesofpain.com,
   был не дурак, интересовался цианидами, способами их изготовления.
   пропагандой анти-су не занимался, указывал на её чушь - 
   в частности незначимость эстетичности.

5. [email protected] 
[email protected]
   :
5.1
   никто не отвечает, хотя отчёт о доставке положительный.
   Если бы был отрицательный - тогда был бы конкретный отчёт 
   от почты адресата - там детальная причина (их там не менее штук 30) ,
   так что аккаунты СУЩЕСТВУЮТ.

5.2 
   в польз.соглашении почты mail.ru указано что аккаунт 
   удаляется при 6 месяцах неактивности,
   так что аккаунты не просто существуют,
   а ими ПОЛЬЗУЮТСЯ.
   Перерегистрировали что ли посторонние ?
   Или живы и игнорируют , просто C.R.Ash - абсолютно неадекватный с момента 
   принятия решения снести сайт,
   хотя был САМЫМ адекватным в сети.

5.3 
   Хунта оставила аккаунты чтобы пасти тех кто туда пишет ?

----------


## microbe

Ну закрыл и ладно - может он отошёл от темы СУ, что нормально, повзрослел и понял что трудных проблем не бывает.

----------


## counterculture

Ответ микроорганизму:

"повзрослел и понял что трудных проблем не бывает":
   СУ-ки -  не тупые-непонятливые-ленивые-невзрослые, 
   а имеющие объективные основания для СУ, и СУ не является психич.расстройством.
   Ага - "оздоровился" -  ещё скажи.
   Это оскорбление СУ-ков.
   Фиглярство-ужимки-манипулирование агитпроп`а антиСУ.

"повзрослел и понял что трудных проблем не бывает" - генитально-мозговой секс агитпроп`а антиСУ.

Не имеешь объективных оснований для СУ + агитпроп`а антиСУ - иди в другие разделы форума. 


"ладно-нормально":
  Свобода кого-либо кончается там где начинается нарушение свободы-прав других,
  10000 человек был нужен этот сайт, так что это не "ладно-нормально" :
    1. исчезли объективные основания для СУ - C.R.Ash должен был всё равно поддерживать сайт
    2. решил выпилиться - C.R.Ash не имел права.

----------


## microbe

Я на ThePagesOfPain был с 2010-года до его закрытия, так что агитпроп и т.д. не туда. Я просто высказал точку зрения, понимаю если возраст меньше 30-лет то максимализм зашкаливает, иль не прав)

----------


## turtl

> Я на ThePagesOfPain был с 2010-года до его закрытия, так что агитпроп и т.д. не туда. Я просто высказал точку зрения, понимаю если возраст меньше 30-лет то максимализм зашкаливает, иль не прав)


 Микроба я там не припомню...

----------


## counterculture

И снова ответ микроорганизму:

 "Я просто высказал точку зрения":
    а я уже дал исчерпывающую и адекватную оценку твоих тезисов;
    у меня  вменяемость, объективная реальность,отражение действительности,обоснованность,
    а не точка зрения, и не мнение.

 "понимаю если возраст меньше 30-лет то максимализм зашкаливает":
    снова бред-тезисы : 'максимализм" и/или "возраст меньше 30-лет"


 "Я на ThePagesOfPain был с 2010-года до его закрытия":
    ни о чём

 Действительность RU генерит единственно возможные
    обоснованные-оправданные вменяемые следствия-выводы
    (особенно после падения рубля в 2014 г.
    (следствия: з/пл,цены,суррогат продукты-вещи-товары(производство и торговля) )
    которые и так известны всем вменяемым людям
    и которые заправилы относят к экстремизму и СУ.

 Заправилы RU вынуждают:
   влачить рабское существование, либо иначе при СУ:
     сдохнуть в мучениях,
     стать инвалидом,
     стать жертвой репрессий-тоталитаризма в ПНД.

 Релевантно о твоих постах:   
    фиглярство-ужимки-манипулирование агитпроп`а антиСУ(промывка и сношание мозга)
    оффтоп
    флудство,флейминг,троллинг
    тусование

----------


## microbe

Буду ещё что-то объяснять, мне по фигу что и как думает. fork/kill не важно...

----------


## microbe

Я слаб духом, потому-что завис ~ это не кооперативная многозадачность, а просто был выставлен самый высокий критический приоритет в многозадачной среде.

----------


## Елена-панда

То же очень давно и безнадёжно ищу архив этого сайта. Очень нужен...

----------


## АшипкаПрироды

Некропост, наверное. А еще я ламер из ламеров. И не знаю как этим всем пользоваться. Но вот чего нашел. https://web.archive.org/web/20130801...agesofpain.com  и вот http://wmnote.blogspot.com/2016/12/wayback-machine.html

----------


## 4ёрный

Оно там донаты вымогает)))

----------


## АшипкаПрироды

Да, фигня какая-то. И там и качать особо нечего - сохранено не так уж и много страниц разрозненных. Я думал в этих архивах весь интернет сохранен. На дискетах  :Smile:

----------

